# Ruf-Belohnungen Thoriumbruderschaft



## Sahne (27. Oktober 2006)

Hio,

Ich mal wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei den Fraktionsbelohnungen der Thoriumbruderschaft ist nur ein einziges Rezept aufgelistet.

http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...sc_pi1[f_id]=59

Gruss

(irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das wurde schonmal angesprochen habe aber nichts gefunden..)


----------

